# Spicy food...



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Pretty much everything I eat is spicy, and I have never given anything spicy to them, for fear of them ending up win sore tongues and tummies...

My partner insists that her rat has voluntarily eaten spicy food and continues to .....hhhmmm ..... Anyone have any input?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd avoid it, personally. I eat a lot of spicy food, and just don't want to risk it - even if it's not harmful, I don't really want them to get upset stomachs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My boyfriend told me a story about a friend of his' rat getting at a jalapeño in a pizza box while it was out and it died :/ not sure if it was as a result, or how viable this story is...but I guess jalapeños are quite high up on the heat scale


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I've found with every rat I've had they all hate spicy food, they'll try it once and then won't eat it ever again.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

We can handle a hot mouth from spicy food but I can only imagine it'd be very uncomfortable for a small animal. Rats can have tricky digestion as it is, without the addition of something that might give them tummy pain or unpleasant diarrhea. When any new rat owners ask me for advice and I tell them about the safe and unsafe foods list, I mention that spicy food isn't advised. I personally wouldn't give anything remotely spicy to my lot. If they like the smell of a spicy dish and start making the please-mummy-eyes, I might give in and give them a grain or two of cooked rice, without the spicy stuff on it. Them liking the smell or the taste isn't really a safe indication to go by in my opinion, they would probably happily eat raw sweet potato or a chunk of blue cheese, they certainly don't always know what's good for them and not.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My dog will eat a bag of flaming hot Cheetos when option two is not eating a bag of Cheetos at all. So, it's not really a "choice" of sorts...

I wouldn't give the rats the choice. Set aside some food before you spice it (assuming spicing after mostly closed) and they can eat it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Some other rat owners/forums insist their their rats love spicy food.. Ive seen it several times since ive been researching. It's probably a regional thing. If they are used to eating it, then they probably start to like it, just like with people. I think I will try to avoid it with them still... . If I make something more mild, I could see if they'd like it, but certainly not what I usually eAt.... Thanks guys  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I wouldn't risk it... I can barely handle any hot food myself. I don't even really want to know what happens to rat when it eats spicy food...


----------

